# متى تضيع المراة انوثتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

* 


تضيع المراة انوثتها احيانا عنما يعلو صوتهااو اصبح خشنا
او ازا ادمنت العبوس والانفعال او ازا تعاملت بعضلات مفتولة
ازانطقت لفظا فاحشا او قبيحا او ازا تخلت عن الرحمة تجاة كائن ضعيف 
ازا ادمنت الكراهيةوفضلتها عن الحب او غلبت الانتقام على التسامح او جهلت متى تتكلم ومتى تصمت 

ازا قصر شعرها وطال لسانها
حين تهمل المراة رقتها وطيبتها وحين تنسى حق الاحترام والانحياز للرجل زوجا او ابا او معلما او اخا 
حين لاتوقر كبيرا او ترحم صغيرا 
فجمال المراة ليس فى قوامها فحسب كما ان رشاقتهاليست فى الريجيم القاسى 
لان الانوثة شى نشعرة ولا نراة غالبا
يقول الرجل اريدها ضعيفة معى قوية مع الاخرين 
هزة هى الانثى الحقيقية من وجهة نظر الرجل 
الرجل يستطيع مساعدة المراة على الاحتفاظ بانوثتها وزلك بان يحترم ضعف المراة معة ولا يستغلة وان يمنحها القوة بعطفة وحنانة واحترامة وان يعلمها الضعف الجميل وليس ضعف الانزواء وفقدان الثقة 

الانوثة فن ............والرجل يستطيعبزكائة ان يعلم زوجتة هزا الفن 
فبعض الرجال يتقن هزا الفن..........والبعض الاخر يدفع المراة الى ان تتخلى عن انوثتها وضعفها 
وتتمرد على الرجل لانة استغل حبها وضعفها واهانها بدلا من ان يتنى عليها
وهنا نلاحظ ان بعض النساء تتغير الى النقيض 

هكزا الرجل الواثق من نفسة يستطيع
ان يقيد اقوى النساء ويحيلها
الى كائن وديع يحتاج
من لمسة حنان



عزيزتى كونى انثى ولا تضيعى مايميزك*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*



ازا قصر شعرها وطال لسانها

أنقر للتوسيع...

عسل دى عجبتنى اوى *​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحفة​*


----------



## gigi angel (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله اوى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ان فاكر انى قريبتها قبل هيك *
*بس بردو هاد رأيى *
*جميلة جدا *
*ميرسى ليكى يا امنا الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا يا باشا


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدااا
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
تالرب يبارككم​


----------



## doooody (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ررررررر
الموضوع جميل وكلماتة رائعة ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا هابى
موضوع جميل جداااا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

هابي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)




----------

